# solenoid operate valve @ water main?



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been resurrecting an old neglected high rise in Detroit. The owner wants to be able to shut off the main (3 basement levels down) from the first floor with a push of a button or a flip of a switch. The main valve is a 4" rising stem gate valve. Is anyone familiar with such an animal? 

Thanks!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Why don't you just install a 4" solenoid valve downstream of the main also since this guy is looking to waste your time on nonsense tell him you can hookup a bike with some pulley system so when he wants to shut down he can just hop on the bike till the waters off (probably cost about the same to install)


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Why's this guy even wanting to beable to shut the water off with the push of a button? If it's due to old failing plumbing within the building then a repipe needs to be done.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd say a pilot operated CLA-VAL is the way to go but he'd better really want it.

Mark.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Butterfly actuating valve 4” grainger has it for about $1, 100 
But tell your boss to use stainless steel bolts not zip ties


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> But tell your boss to use stainless steel bolts not zip ties


:laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, thanks. The building owner is a little eccentric, and does not always know what it takes or how much it might cost to get things he wants. People with that kind of money often roll that way.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

No zip ties.......check.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Butterfly actuating valve 4” grainger has it for about $1, 100
> But tell your boss to use stainless steel bolts not zip ties
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12260"/>


That will probly be the best bet, If I would have to pic I would use that accuated bfv


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Red and White valve co. was demonstrating a slow closing ball valve system at the trade show.


runs on 110v... guy said about $ 700 for 1½" valve "Aquagate"

can be connected with up to 32 leak sensors that will close the valve automatically
or a wireless controller unit "Hydrocom"

don't know if it comes in 4"

details here

http://www.redwhitevalvecorp.com/featuredproduct1.cfm


----------

